# 95922 and 95921 with cpt 93040



## zmussaji (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Im new to coding and I need some help!

The doctor does procedures 95922, 95921 with a 93040 on the same encounter.. All payers pay 952922 and 95921 but deny 93040 saying its incidental to a primary procedure..
An office visit 9920X - 9921X goes with the above procedures too.

Not sure what to do. Do I need to add modifier -59 with 93040??

Will really appreaciate some input


----------

